# Do you buy close to you or far away?



## tracey.a (Sep 13, 2006)

Just wondering what people's theories on this are. My husband feels we should buy close to us in case we can't vacation one year but still need to use the week. Others I have talked to feel we should buy somewhere really popular and then try to get there if we can otherwise just trade the weeks.


----------



## blr666 (Sep 13, 2006)

We bought one close to us (San Francisco) mostly for trade.  We have used it once in 8 years.


----------



## 3gymrats (Sep 13, 2006)

Which brings me to a question?  Are there any resorts/TS that require you use your home location at least once during a defined number of years?  i.e. are there limits to how ofter you can trade?


----------



## Jya-Ning (Sep 13, 2006)

3gymrats said:
			
		

> Which brings me to a question?  Are there any resorts/TS that require you use your home location at least once during a defined number of years?  i.e. are there limits to how ofter you can trade?


Don't know if there is any, but most the resorts that I found in market don't care.  You don't have to use it at all.  



			
				tracey.a said:
			
		

> Just wondering what people's theories on this are.


IMHO, it really depends on how you use TS.  And what will happen if you unable to use them.  Instead of regular TS, there are now point based timeshare.  Plus a lot of TS are actually inside a mini-system.  Within the mini system, you can get to use all resorts in that system.

If you want to use it for trade, you are not looking at popluate place, it usually end overbuild.  You should look at place where building more is hard, the season will affect the traveler most, and MF is cheapest.  And you may need to set prioity since a lot of time, a highly season one, MF is pretty high.  But then, you are subject to the resort and exchange company.  

If you want to use it most for family, then a place close usually allow you to take more advantage.  It especially true for mini system, since a lot will allow you to take discount in short travel time.

Jya-Ning


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 13, 2006)

I bought my first timeshare in a resort area an hour from my home ten years ago. A coworker had convinced me that timeshares were great and I saw this one advertised in the local newspaper. Paid more than it was worth, but who knew?

I have nice day use privs at the resort, but have only managed to get there one day to take advantage of them in spite of good intentions.

I can also rent owners' nights fairly cheap last minute and did that once in ten years because one of the kids wanted to invite friends for her 16th birthday.

I've never stayed in my owned week. We go up to the area fairly often, but for an hour's drive, I'd rather drive home and stay than hassle with packing.

I've had great exchanges, though, with the week.

I think you should buy where you want to vacation or if there is no place you want to return to regularly, go for the highest demand area. Distance is not really an issue unless you would really want to stay there.

JMHO.

Sheila


----------



## talkamotta (Sep 13, 2006)

None of my 8 timeshares are in the same state.  Although, that would be the appeal of Worldmark (there are lots of them in the West).  I do however trade into timeshares that are close to me.  But instead of paying  for example the Cliff (Snowbird) maintenance fees I use one of my low traders and I stay there for half what it would cost if I was an owner but its not ski season.  

For every individual there is a different plan.  I would buy into some place that I want to go at least half the time.  Hopefully, that place is a good trader.  I also own 2 bedroom units (but thats best for my situation).


----------



## tim (Sep 13, 2006)

You will see several posts on this site that advise you to buy near your home so that you can easily use it.  It appears that the main reason for this advice is not so much to use your week at the resort (although they advocate that as well), but to take advantage of the "freebies" and other perks of being an owner at the resort.  For example, you may be able to use the resort's amenties, like pool, tennis courts, etc., without charge because you are a owner.  Or, you may get very reasonable rates to stay overnight at the resort.  This certainly makes sense if you can find a resort near your home that you could take advantage of such things.  Of course, you still need to think about the trading power of any such resort if you intend to exchange through RCI, II or some other exchange company.  

I myself own several timeshares and have never stayed at them.  And, only this last April did I acquire a timeshare that is within an easy drive from my house.  The funny thing is I still don't plan to go to that resort.  I am using my timeshares to exchange into other resorts or to earn RCI Points so that I can use the points to get 3 or 4 nights in other resorts as part of a vacation somewhere.   It works for me, but everybody is different and you need to determine how you really want to vacation and how best to then achieve it.  Good luck.


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Buy where you can drive - buy weeks to use*

There will be different replies to this question as you've seen. I don't feel any resort has to be close to your home but I do believe it is best if you can drive to it vs having to rely on ever rising plane fares.  It is a shame if you own a beautiful resort on some island, have paid the fees but then can't swing a large air fare.  Even if gas prices rise again for a couple hundred dollars at worst you and the family there vs thousands for a plane. It is just one more thing that could sour the ownership to be avoided if you can.  

Of course I also strongly advise against any purchase of a week for trade reasons. Buy weeks to use. If you want trades look at a system like Fairfield, Sunterra or others.  They are set up to maximize trade values and make the process easy.


----------



## ausman (Sep 13, 2006)

I think for a first timeshare purchase the advise to purchase close to home or availability within a system is good advice. Close to home could include within a days driving distance or close enough to take advantage of day privilages of the resort.

Somehow after owning something you get a better view of what you want and how to accomplish it. However for that first one, it seems foolish to involve expensive airfair and hire car costs. They greatly add to the cost of a vacation and may be enought to turn you off timeshares.

If owning a number of weeks, exchanging adds another level of expense, is it now $169 per week?. Three or four of these and that could be another TS's MF or it may be taking away from the enjoyment of the ones already owned. It may be entirely acceptable or it may result in some realigning of choices.

If you have established what you want and expect with the first one then for subsequent purchases whether weeks, points, mini systems or whatever you probably have a basis of knowledge to evaluate the choices.

I wouldn't dismiss common concensus expressed on this topic even if outside of this thread.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Our first six weeks of timeshare are all in our state, less than 90 minutes from home*

We originally bought one from the developer a long time ago at one resort, then an additional week a few years later.  

Our points resort is in Australia. That's pretty far from Denver.


----------



## sage (Sep 14, 2006)

*Buy what best fits your  lifestyle!*

Our first timeshare is points based and linked to about 10 resorts and many hotels. The closest one we can use is 2 hours drive. The next closest is 8 hours. Too far with small kids!
We use it at short notice - mainly to exchange overseas - US, Fiji, and Thailand. Only that one of us is in the travel industry makes this feasible.
Our most recent purchase was in the US - mainly for exchanging, points & when we visit relatives. We also figure it will get us into resorts that we could never get from here. Just the fact that it is Marriott and trades above & beyond everything else here sold us.

So, choose the resort that best fits your needs now, and in the foreseeable future, so you get your moneys worth. If it is too far and you have a growing family, the cost of airfares will also grow if it is too far away.


----------



## RonaldCol (Sep 14, 2006)

*Do Both ...*

We own ...

Wisconsin Dells
Las Vegas
Anaheim
Orlando
somewhere in Texas
Mexico city

and we live in Chicago.

Isn't this great? Globalization of the timeshare economy?


----------



## e.bram (Sep 14, 2006)

Best to buy close(easy driving distance. Then if you are not happy with the trade, you can use it yourself and don't have the travel expense.


----------



## sumauri (Sep 14, 2006)

We bought all our weeks within an eight hour drive from our home. If we decided not to use them we would trade them.


----------



## Marymc (Sep 14, 2006)

We bought 2 of our Time Shares on the Cape because we like to go there. It is also about 4-5 hour drive from our home in NY. It is far enough to be away and justify the packing. It is a comfortable drive and we like to drive so we can take groceries. Shopping in a tourist area can be expensive. We also own about 40 minutes from home. It is a resort area nearish to NYC so has good trading power. We get hotel rooms for 60 a night and go for a weekend 2 or 3 times a year. We stop there too on a Sunday ride. This is what is work for us your mileage may vary.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 14, 2006)

My favorite trip by far is to Orlando, which is not close to home at all.  I would never buy there, either, even though it is the place we visit the most.  

I would consider a mini-points system like Bluegreen to stay at The Fountains, but then I would miss Vacation Village at Parkway, Cypress Pointe, the Marriotts, the Hiltons, Summer Bay, the list goes on and on.  So why should I buy, when I can exchange into those places for under $600. 

We probably will not stay at our home resorts in again, one is in Summit County, one hour from our door to our unit 109C.  We can drive up there anytime we want and visit for a day.  Boring.


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I purchased 2 timeshare that are a 30 minute drive from my home. I've always exchanged my weeks through II. I have stayed a these resorts, but as a rental guest. Since I can lock-off and get two weeks out of each week, I would never use them. It's a much better deal for me if I exchange them.
I bought them to use for trading. Everyone's situation is different. You have to decide what works best for you.


----------



## Dark Lord (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm a newbie still without a TS.  I'll definately buy close to home, the one I'm looking at is 3hr away.  Reason is if you add up all the flight costs and car rental cost, can one afford to go to your resort every year?  Even if you can afford, would you go to the same place year after year for a long time?


----------



## cluemeister (Sep 15, 2006)

*Bought far away - warm*

We live in the northeast.  We have a wonderful home with a pool, so we have little desire to vacation for a week every year locally.  When we do want to see New England in the summer, we scoot to Maine or the White Mountains for the weekend.

We have to get away to warmer weather in the winter, so we purchased February in Florida, and April in Vegas.  Forces us to go, so there are no "excuses" that arise.

I would say if you want to go to the same place every year, buy there.  If you want to vary where you go, buy points with resorts that geographically fit your wants and needs.


----------



## talkamotta (Sep 18, 2006)

I dont agree to buy close to your home.  Although I live in one of the nicest places in the country (doesnt everyone think that), my timeshares are not close.  

I will trade to areas close to my home.  Example:  I am using one of my low timeshares ($400 MF+trading fee) to trade into the Cliff Lodge.  MF for that timeshare are over $1000.  I paid $100 for that timeshare, Cliff Lodge is selling for alot more than that.  Im not locked into that high MF but I get the same usuage.  The advantage I have is that I can go for alot of different weeks because I do live so close.  

I have it this week.  Make no bones about it... The Cliff is a beautiful timeshare in a perfect area.  It snowed this weekend.  Its Octoberfest.  It will be warm tomorrow.  It is a beautiful area w/fall showing off its colors  right now.  I used it for a couple of days and my kids will use it the rest of the week.  

You will have to decide what you want your timeshare for, but that too changes.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 18, 2006)

tracey.a said:
			
		

> Just wondering what people's theories on this are. My husband feels we should buy close to us in case we can't vacation one year but still need to use the week. Others I have talked to feel we should buy somewhere really popular and then try to get there if we can otherwise just trade the weeks.



This may depend on where you live.  East of the Mississippi there are lots of timeshares that are probably within driving distance.  Westward though timeshare tend to concentrate near major destinations.  

Do you live near a timeshare?

The closest one to us is still over an hour away but I have never been there since its not at a destination I visit.  The timeshares 2 hours away, in two directions, we do frequent.  

The places we own we tend to trade so their proximity to us doesn't matter to us.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Sep 19, 2006)

I was advised buy close to home(Cape Cod),prime season(July),in case you can't afford to fly sometimes and also for trade power. We did. We stayed there once and trade the rest of the time. We never go to the resort just to use the amenities.

Our 2nd TS (Marriott)we bought for brand and location (Hilton Head SC). It would take 18 hrs or more to get there by car. We drove once and fly the rest of the time. Visit each year.

It depends what is close to you. There are northeast TS's that I would not buy that are 2-3 hours away and driveable.

Location and season are important if you expect to trade well. If you travel shoulder season then platinum is not needed. If you have small ones and need summer season only then it is very important. Do you like the beach ,the mountains or the snow?


----------



## talkamotta (Sep 21, 2006)

I wished I lived where I own.  Longboat Key and Hawaii.


----------



## PeelBoy (Nov 26, 2006)

*Airfare Structure*

I live in Toronto, Canada, so every year, I drive to resorts within the radius of 12 hours.

I have spent more trips flying, so airfare structure is critical.  For example, flying into Norfolk and then driving into outer banks costs me about C400.  For the same type of vacation in HH, double the cost.

Air fare is C500 to Bermuda and Cayman Islands, C700 to St. Marteen, C900 to Hawaii, but over C1000 to Aruba.

If you want to buy far away, study the air fare structure first.


----------



## mesamirage (Nov 26, 2006)

I think one of the things to consider in the question of buying close to home is if close to home is a good area for renting or an area that a timeshare pulls good trade value.  I live in Phoenix so we have purchased multiple "cheap" weeks in the area not only because we could choose to use it (and put up family!!), but MORE because its a high demand area for trade.  (Spring training, Nascar, Fiesta bowl every year.. etc)


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 26, 2006)

You've got some good advice here.  In my case, I wanted to buy Marriott and the closest one was Williamsburg - about 11 hour drive from home in Toronto.  It was my first.  My second was in Fort Lauderdale where I've been going every Feb-Mar for the last 30 years or so.  When I bought BeachPlace it was so much better than my Ft. Laud timeshare (weeks 7&8) that I sold those weeks and bought another BeachPlace.  I always drive to Lauderdale (33 hours) to have my own car and stay 4 weeks (2 split lockoff weeks).  Then I bought another at Manor Club ... then one at Canyon Villas Phoenix which is a resort to which I have to fly.  My intent was to trade it EOY for points and use it in other years.  

So I have 5 weeks to which I can drive and 1 that I can't ... 10 weeks in all with lockoff splits.  Nice...and big savings if you can drive and have the time to do so.

Brian


----------



## trice01 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Mixed Results*

There are some resorts in high demand-low supply areas that are great to own whether you live there or not, and are very hard to trade into in prime seasons, like the Florida Gulf or Southern California beaches. Buuuuuutt....

If you buy a resort that you intend to hang onto and use for a long time, you will want to stay on top of the operation and upkeep of the resort through the Owner's Association. That is very hard to do when you are a long distance away, and really puts you out of the loop if problems develop.


----------



## ownsmany (Dec 27, 2006)

close to home - not really

2 in Aruba
1 in Orlando
2 & almost another one in Hilton Head.

Love them all.


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 27, 2006)

I bought 5 of my 7 intending to use them and do so most of the time.  Two are within driving distance of Fort Worth (Biloxi, MS and Ruidoso, NM).  The other three are flights or really long drives (Myrtle Beach, SC; Mesquite, NV; and Deerfield Beach, FL).  Most of the time I actually do use them.

I also own one in Park City, UT (why I don't know) and use it for trading every year.  It is a member of the ORE (now VRI/ORE) System.  It trades pretty well with lower fees than RCI.  I own another "el cheapo" in Texas just to be a member of RCI Points.  RCI Points is my repository (via PFD) for Weeks I end up not using.  As I am retired I can often convert one Week into three by taking advantage of RCI Points 45 day window specials.

My most expensive Weekis $1,200 (the Park City one I don't know why I own) and my least expensive (Ruidoso) which I always use cost me only $1.26 (plus closing costs) on Ebay.  Because I'm in so cheap ($100 in Biloxi; $250 in Myrtle Beach; $250 in Mesquite, etc) I just plan to give them away or sell them for $1 on Ebay if I ever get in the position where I can't travel anymore.

My model is pretty good for someone who is single, divorced or retired.  Back when I had a young family I owned a number of Marriotts like I know many of you do also.

GEORGE


----------



## ladycody (Dec 28, 2006)

We bought in WM because it offers about 10-15 resorts in our own system (read no exchange fees)  that I can easily drive to and can get ample bonus time getaways to as well (paying a low cash fee for any availabilty within 2 weeks of booking date).  We cant often do airfare...so this is important to us.  In addition, it offers me the ability to travel further within my own resort system, should I choose to (Australia/HI/Fiji/Cabo, etc), and has outstanding trading power should I choose to go outside my own system.  It works for us.


----------



## mapper (Dec 28, 2006)

ladycody said:


> We bought in WM because it offers about 10-15 resorts in our own system (read no exchange fees)  that I can easily drive to and can get ample bonus time getaways to as well (paying a low cash fee for any availabilty within 2 weeks of booking date).  We cant often do airfare...so this is important to us.  In addition, it offers me the ability to travel further within my own resort system, should I choose to (Australia/HI/Fiji/Cabo, etc), and has outstanding trading power should I choose to go outside my own system.  It works for us.



We too bought WM for flexibility and the many drive to resorts.  We bought Grand Pacific Palisades, (Carlsbad), because it is a drive to, we were able to get a 3 bedroom/Oceanview, and it is an awesome place for kids, as well as a high demand resort when and if we ever decide to trade and/or rent it out.

Heavenly Valley THs and Palm Canyon resort were both purchased inexpensively, and we love both areas.  Heavenly gives us the 3 bedroom/3 bath we require in Tahoe right at the base of the ski lifts and Palm Canyon in Palm Springs is only about 40 minutes away with Day Use privileges.

We bought Sundance Meadows in Sage because we love the camping and horseback riding and the fact that we get 90 days use every year.  We do not pay for hookups if we want to RV it instead of tent it and we do not have to make reservations.  It is 35 miles from our front door but a whole nother world!

Now even though we own Palm Canyon, we bought Monarch Grand Vacation credits too because we like the flexiblity of using the other resorts in their system and the day use privileges.  Marriott Grand Chateau was purchased because it is a drive to, allowed us to purchase the 3 bedroom/3 bathroom, is a great location barely off the strip, platinum luxury, high demand, and worth every penny.

We are considering a EOY Hawaii Marriott just to force us to take a vacation off the mainland.  (We just can' t bring ourselves to do exchanging yet and we are II and RCI members!)  For us doing the drive tos was very important because of our work and our children, but we made sure to purchase where we would enjoy spending our time.

Diana


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 29, 2006)

Your core ownership should be close enough to home to easily travel to, in a place you like to go, and one that is not overbuilt.

Additional weeks for trade should be selected based on trade power, maintenance fee, initial cost, and liklihood of special assessments.  I have owned all over the world.  My core ownership has always been on the Outer Banks of North Carolina, but I have owned for exchange in Europe, Australia, the Caribbean, and South Africa.  Due to the weakness of the US dollar and changes at the exchange companies, I have been reducing my overseas ownership.


----------



## McFail (Dec 29, 2006)

In my opinion you purchase where you will get the most value.

When you determine how to evaluate value personally you're probably stuck with more homework and research. 

Some of the factors are cost, MF's, location, season, trade value, your own personal usage, resort stability, flexibility, fixed vs floating...

They all interact. How close is driving distance anyway? Some say 3 hrs of highway while others will say a 12 hr marathon. 

Don't confuse popularity with trade value. Orlando is extremely popular.


----------

